# Driver Development For Intel Wireless   (:



## RedPhoenix (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey guys. How are you all? I come to you today because I want to get into Driver development. I currently have FreeBSD installed on my HP 15-bs212wm, which I want to make a (BSD-licensed) Driver for WiFi. Thank Puffy it's not Broadcom, so I know it's going to be an easier time. Where do I get started? ifconfig doesn't show any Wireless devices. Thanks for any tips, guys, and if I get this done successfully, I'd be MORE than glad to release this Driver as Open Source, and, more specifically, a BSD-licensed one.


----------



## ucomp (Sep 11, 2018)

You can buy a book  for $39 and later realize that you can't write device drivers without vendor-specific documentation.. or you can buy a small USB-Wifi- adaptor for less than $10 to enable Wifi on your FreeBSD - machine. I'm pretty sure what decision you will take


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2018)

As far as I can tell this laptop has an Intel Wifi adapter, doesn't it work with iwm(4)?


----------



## ucomp (Sep 11, 2018)

RedPhoenix said:


> ifconfig doesn't show any Wireless devices.


SirDice 'smelled' that you were searching your device with the wrong command.
ifconfig in FreeBSD means: *if* NOT *config*ured, it won't show wlan0.  First search your device by command 'dmesg', it'll show something like this :
urtwn0: <Realtek 802.11n NIC, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus3
.. in your case probably Intel.


----------



## Minbari (Sep 11, 2018)

`pciconf -lv`


----------



## RedPhoenix (Sep 14, 2018)

SirDice said:


> As far as I can tell this laptop has an Intel Wifi adapter, doesn't it work with iwm(4)?


Hey SirDice.      Yeah, I tried loading the Kernel Module, but it still didn't work.   I'm currently booted into Windows, and of course, tried using `ndisgen` using the appropriate .sys and .inf Files, but that didn't work either.   :\   I even tried using the IWN Module...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Sep 14, 2018)

ucomp said:


> SirDice 'smelled' that you were searching your device with the wrong command.
> ifconfig in FreeBSD means: *if* NOT *config*ured, it won't show wlan0.  First search your device by command 'dmesg', it'll show something like this :
> urtwn0: <Realtek 802.11n NIC, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus3
> .. in your case probably Intel.


Yeah, I tried doing that as well.      I'll boot into FreeBSD and run `dmesg` again, just to be sure.   I KNOW there's a way to get it to work.   :\   What it is, I don't know...   :\   I'll post back!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Sep 14, 2018)

Minbari said:


> `pciconf -lv`


Thanks for that, Minbari.      I'll run that too.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Sep 14, 2018)

ucomp said:


> You can buy a book  for $39 and later realize that you can't write device drivers without vendor-specific documentation.. or you can buy a small USB-Wifi- adaptor for less than $10 to enable Wifi on your FreeBSD - machine. I'm pretty sure what decision you will take


Hehe, you've got me wrong...   I'm crazy enough to try the former.   It may be foolhardy, but I need the practice.      But, I DO have a Wireless USB Adapter, but there's no driver for it either...   :\   Unless...   Unless there's a Module I haven't loaded yet.   But I need that Dongle for my Debian Server, which currently hosts a Honeypot VM for tech support scammers.   >: )


----------



## jiml8 (Sep 15, 2018)

Real Men don't need no stinking vendor documentation; they just use the relevant Linux driver as a template.   And, they dedicate many months to the project.


----------

